# Maximum Size of Red Cherry Shrimp



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

I finally got my RCS in the mail today bounce and noticed that they were no larger than 1.5 cm. Some of the females were already berried at this size. I was told they were juveniles but did not know the female juveniles could breed so small. Do they stop growing once they start breeding or not? 

Also, I read on the internet in more than one website that they grow no larger than 4 cm., is this true with some individuals or not?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

they do grow larger. ones that are around 2 years old will be about 1.15" or so for the females.


----------



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Newman. That is almost 3 cm. (2.92100 cm.)


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

rarely they grow larger than that. while most stay smaller.


----------



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

So do females continue to grow once they start breeding or not? 

I'm guessing they do.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes they breed at a smaller size and then keep growing too. most make it to 1" or more.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sometimes you'll end up with huge RCS. I have one that's 1.5" (4cm). But she's really old. I've had this one for over a year.

They'll start breeding as soon as you spot saddles on them.


----------

